# What does YOUR UserID mean (why did you pick it?)



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

We all have different UserID's and reasons we picked them.  Contrary to what you blokes and lasses are thinking, my First name is NOT "Times".  :-?

So  what's your story?


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine is an old nickname from when I was a kid.

And nobody will ever find out. LOL

HDH


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

HDH said:


> Mine is an old nickname from when I was a kid.
> 
> And nobody will ever find out. LOL
> 
> HDH



Harley Davidson Homeboy?

Horn Dog Herman?

Herniated Disc Harry?


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2012)

If I had to pick the closest one, I'd say #2   

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going with Hard Dick Harold...


I have one of the weirder names on the board I think... My mother refers to me as the Pillar of our family.  And its also used in a video game series called Legacy of Kain.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 29, 2012)

mine is my first initial of my first name and my hs basktball number and my hs football number and my ist initial of my last name j2048b


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm going with Hard Dick Harold...
> 
> 
> I have one of the weirder names on the board I think... My mother refers to me as the Pillar of our family.  And its also used in a video game series called Legacy of Kain.



LMAO, I'll go with that one.

HDH


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 29, 2012)

Tilltheend for down for life.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> We all have different UserID's and reasons we picked them.  Contrary to what you blokes and lasses are thinking, my First name is NOT "Times".  :-?
> 
> So  what's your story?



You first...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 29, 2012)

Grind4it.....work for it. Kinda sums up my life. The best part is its always avalible as a user name


----------



## Jada (Oct 29, 2012)

i got my screen name jada which is a new york rapper that i like


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

ccpro said:


> You first...



OK.  If I go, then you have to go too.

My jobs are usually quite sensitive in nature, and if there was a perception out there that I partook of controlled substances as part of my fitness program, then it would have a negative impact on my career.

So what I did was to try and find something completely random.  I was punching out a letter to an associate, and I noticed the font was "Times Roman", so I went with that.

Make sense?

So what's YOUR story?  :-?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> OK.  If I go, then you have to go too.
> 
> My jobs are usually quite sensitive in nature, and if there was a perception out there that I partook of controlled substances as part of my fitness program, then it would have a negative impact on my career.
> 
> ...



Your story is more exciting...I used to tinker with pimping out golf carts.  On a popular golf cart forum, Buggies Gone Wild, my nickname was ccpro...meaning Club Car pro.  I'm sure everyone thought it meant CCs...pump it up bro...lol.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mines def not too exciting.    It's my area code.  I love where I'm from.


----------



## Azog (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine is an old handle from when I was a kid. It is a character of JRR Tolkiens. Hahahaha. I was, and am, a hopeless nerd.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 29, 2012)

mom picked it


----------



## Popeye (Oct 29, 2012)

My forearms are as big as my biceps in measurement....lol....hence Popeye....

and the 50, I've always loved the Mustang 5.0.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 29, 2012)

I like Stolichnaya Vodka!! Especially elit by Stolichnaya!!! Also used to live in St.Louis,  and StL and Stoli share same letters. Back in the day my online name was StL


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

I think mine is pretty obvious, and awesome.


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine is simple I was a ranger in the u.s. army and I enlisted in 07


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

POB's is Pimples On Butt!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 29, 2012)

I really do make my living as a yacht captain. The nick name came from an old movie. I am pretty laid back and don't like to make things seem like a big deal. When the pressure is on I just get the job done.  That part is like the movie, the hair and the good looks, not so much.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 29, 2012)

My favorite exercise. Heavy fckn !SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

The 1st part of my name is the current World Series Champ the 2nd part is Professional Bowlers Association.

Giants is a long time from childhood team I follow and to me the great game on Earth the PBA is the sport I am capable of doing at a professional level.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine is similar to my last name. Couldn't think of anything a long time ago so decided to go with that....


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 29, 2012)

I like shrimps. shrimp gumbo, shrimp scampi, lemon shrimp, shrimp and potatoes, .......


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 29, 2012)

I chose my name because of the the mind plays a a very important role in determining our time in the gym and moreso this lifestyle we live: mind/muscle connection, visualization, positive thinking etc.  Positive thoughts turn into positive actions!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

I always chuckle when a newb picks "newb" as a UserID.  

because ten years later we're still calling him newb!  =)


----------



## anewguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I always chuckle when a newb picks "newb" as a UserID.
> 
> because ten years later we're still calling him newb!  =)



<-- This guy.  lol

I picked this username on ology several years ago...  When I was new.


----------



## PFM (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't pick mine, it was gifted to me.

PFM = Pure Fucking Muscle


----------



## SAD (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD, which used to be someanddone, which used to be oneanddone.  Oneanddone because I planned on running only one cycle and then quitting, lol.  Someanddone was the next logical progression.  Should be neverdone, but NaD just doesn't look right.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 29, 2012)

I picked mine because I have a 71 Ford Pinto. 

Lol - I will never say - NEVER!!!!! 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy (Oct 29, 2012)

I was once told that I was a "Sponge" for knowledge and so my friends started calling me "Spongy" since I would just soak it all up.  It stuck.  They still call me spongy.  Super awesome nickname for a nutritionist, I know...  LOL


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 29, 2012)

Changed my name to Patriot, on Sept 11, 2001. I work for a subcontractor for a major utility in my area.  We are hazmat certified and first responders. We were called into ground zero that evening and stayed there for three months. Without a doubt, a time in my life I will never forget.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 29, 2012)

Nickname going 15yrs strong. Letters from my name.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

gym rat cuz im there all the time.  827 is my b day


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I picked mine because I have a 71 Ford Pinto.
> 
> Lol - I will never say - NEVER!!!!!
> 
> ...



C'mon mate!  We all know why you picked your UserID.....

....you like working on dogs and cats, right?  =)


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> SAD, which used to be someanddone, which used to be oneanddone.  Oneanddone because I planned on running only one cycle and then quitting, lol.  Someanddone was the next logical progression.  Should be neverdone, but NaD just doesn't look right.



I thought is was because you were unhappy,...the crying on the inside kind of guy.


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2012)

"Rip" because when I was a personal trainer (still certified) my email on my business card was RippedTrainer1, but when I tried using it, it said it was taken. I tried a number of variations, before deciding on shortening it to Rip. 
I would say I'm usually pretty ripped and I want to stay that way, so it gives me incentive to maintain it.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> C'mon mate!  We all know why you picked your UserID.....
> 
> ....you like working on dogs and cats, right?  =)



I can't get a thing by you guys..... just damn.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 30, 2012)

I chose mine because it's straight forward and to the point.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 30, 2012)

Everyone else chose mine for me, particularly when I was triathloning - at 6'5" I was unusual, triathletes are chatty, I got BigFella. Still get it, all the time.

Vette: Buy the bloody car! Or call yourself Horsie.


----------



## Spear (Oct 30, 2012)

It's my name. In real life.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2012)

Was a wrestler at Uni with a rep for rolling hard, but also had (have?  ) an intellectual side. Fell asleep in a philosophy class while studying Roseau and when I woke up everyone was calling me 'The Noble Savage'. Shortened it to fit some arbitrary field-length a long time ago and never changed it up.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 30, 2012)

87 for the year I was born and Infantry for my MOS in the Army. I also thought about Tastycakes since that was a nickname for me when I was younger. I was kinda fat then one summer I went to the gym everyday during the summer then highschool came and started varsity football halfway through 9th grade and the pussy followed.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 30, 2012)

os is who i am, how i lift, my apparel in the gym(raggy sweats is all i wear) i was 12 when i seen pumping iron on hbo,1979 was the year, and it changed everything for me.my true heros in the weightlifting world are the tried and true old timers.Dont get me wrong, i do give todays champs their due, but nothing gets me revved up like watching the old boys have their way in the weight room..from the great arnold to the phenomenal kaz. nice post times roman!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot why


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

While I was overseas I got the name shithammer but it didn't seem appropriate as a user name so I went with 3DRanger87, 87 for my birthday and 3DRanger to represent my time with the 75th reg.


----------

